# Antlers-crack teeth??



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Can Antlers break or crack teeth??? Levis is a very strong chewer, he eats beef ribs!!!

If they are a save chew toy for him, how old can they be???

The only things i can find here look like that:










but i have no idea how old they are!

Would that be safe for him??


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

do you think something like that would be ok? Do you think it is processed in any way??










(oh i do not own the copyright to these pictures they are from willhaben.at and kleinanzeigen.ebay.de)


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL the copyright! I know they can have antlers but I'm not sure about age as older ones might be brittle I'm thinking. There are actually companies that sell antlers as dog chews.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> LOL the copyright! I know they can have antlers but I'm not sure about age as older ones might be brittle I'm thinking. There are actually companies that sell antlers as dog chews.


well i haven't found any of those company here in austria or Germany. In fact i don't know anyone who gives their dogs antlers, i only know that from you guys 
oh and the copyright , i'm in a german forum where they are pretty strict about that and you get blocked or deleted easily.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think it depends on the age of the antlers, I would assume fresher ones would be more porous and less likely to fracture teeth. But I've heard some negative feedback even from the antlers sold specifically for dogs, tooth wear and fracturing premolars/molars.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i give Peanut antlers but he is a gnawer so i don't really worry about his teeth but if he was a power chewer i would probably not give them to him. 
as far as age i have no idea how old is too old to give them to them.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

My dogs are power chewers and do fine with deer antlers that I get from the store =)


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not crazy about them, Tobi likes to play with them more than anything, once he lays down and starts to move it to the molars i distract him and fetch it with him or something, they scare me, and i'm always on edge when he chews on them. We got some that were fresh, like 2 days dead dear and they were EXTREMELY hard, not porous at all.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I would think that older would be better... no? Calcium should begin to leech out them and the like.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We've never had issues with them...but our girls seem to lose interest in them after a while.


----------

